
Take Heart, There's Life without YCombinator. If you are rejected, dont be dejected! - juwo

======
juwo
Our plan B <http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/2007/04/our-plan-b.html>

which we shall put into action now!

Can you come up with one too?

